# Meet Toby



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

7 weeks old x


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He looks very sweet. Love the blankie.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

aww he looks so sweet, he's adorable


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: what a lovely whittle puddy cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He looks as though "butter wouldnt melt"but I'm sure he has a bit of the "wild child" in him  He's gorgeous


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a cutie.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

sooo cute :001_wub::001_wub:

Hope he settles into his new home quickly


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

he's really beautiful


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Toby, you're gorgeous :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

awww bless him


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

How adorable


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank-you, he is a little character :tongue_smilie:


----------

